
Why I'm Twittering From Davos Even Though I Run Reuters - astrec
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/why-im-twittering-from-davos
======
eli
Reuters is having a hard time getting their wire service business model up to
date, I think.

Not too long ago they sent a Cease & Desist letter to my employer for
_linking_ to articles on their site.

